# No EWCM.



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi. i am on my second fertility chart, taking temps, checking cm etc.... i noticed i did not have ewcm either time. i would like to try and correct this. right now i am drinking green tea, (one cup per day) i heard this is supposed to help. i am also receiving acupuncture for AF issues. does anyone have any suggestions on what else i can take to increase ewcm? anybody had this problem? what is your experience? any info would be appreciated.
TIA


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Drink a lot of water.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks, i do drink the recommended amount for my size and weight and all.....do you mean more than that?


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I drink almost a gallon of water a day but I don't have much CM sometimes.

I DO have EWCM however, but I have to check at my cervix to find it. Just checking the "normal" way doesn't work. It always looks like I have infertile CM. Also notice it when I bear down (BM). Two cycles ago, I had GLOBS of CM when I did a BM, but I its possible that could have missed it had I not been paying attention at that time.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't get a lot of EWCM either, and I conceived DD with no problems (I want to try for a boy next time though, and I think that EWCM would help with that). I think that robitussin is supposed to help thin it out, make it more eggwhite and perhaps alfalfa as well?


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I used real egg whites as lube each of the 3 times I've conceived (and didn't use them the cycle that we were TTC but didn't succeed). Let an egg warm up at room temp, sucked a little into a medicine dropper and you can either insert it directly in or use it more like lube. Toni Weschler suggests this in her book Taking Charge of Your Fertility.

Good luck!


----------



## sostinkinhappy (May 27, 2006)

I had been struggling with the same thing. A few cycles ago, I started taking 3000 mg Evening Primrose Oil daily to help with it. The first cycle, not much change. The next cycle, a few days of thick EW. The next cycle 4-5 days of super-stretchy EW. This cycle, HOLY COW. I was practically swimming in it. After 6 days of tons of over-the-top, super stretchy, _perfect_ EW I was like, "When is this going to end!!!???" It was amazing to have so much EW after hardly having any.

The only thing I am doing differently is the EPO so I can pretty much account for that being the cause of the dramatically increased EW. As a side note, this last cycle I took all three capsules in the morning because I was forgetting to take the doses in the afternoon & evening.


----------



## attached2mason (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sostinkinhappy* 
I had been struggling with the same thing. A few cycles ago, I started taking 3000 mg Evening Primrose Oil daily to help with it. The first cycle, not much change. The next cycle, a few days of thick EW. The next cycle 4-5 days of super-stretchy EW. This cycle, HOLY COW. I was practically swimming in it. After 6 days of tons of over-the-top, super stretchy, _perfect_ EW I was like, "When is this going to end!!!???" It was amazing to have so much EW after hardly having any.

The only thing I am doing differently is the EPO so I can pretty much account for that being the cause of the dramatically increased EW. As a side note, this last cycle I took all three capsules in the morning because I was forgetting to take the doses in the afternoon & evening.

Do you take it all cycle, or just in your pre ovulation phase? I have seen info that suggests both. TIA







I have NO ewcm, but had plenty when ttc my ds. I did to EPO several cycles ago, but after not noticing a change after the first cycle I gave up on it







. Might be worth it to pull it out again


----------



## sostinkinhappy (May 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *attached2mason* 
Do you take it all cycle, or just in your pre ovulation phase? I have seen info that suggests both. TIA







I have NO ewcm, but had plenty when ttc my ds. I did to EPO several cycles ago, but after not noticing a change after the first cycle I gave up on it







. Might be worth it to pull it out again









The first couple of cycles, I took it all cycle long because Mr. Amazing Man was deployed and so there wasn't a chance I would get pregnant! (Or if I did, I would have an _awful lot_ of explaining to do to a number of people!!!







). During those cycles, my breast stopped hurting during the post-O phase, a blessed side-effect of EPO.

This cycle and last cycle, I started taking it on the first day of AF & stopped taking it once O was confirmed. Like most natural approaches, it takes 3 or so months for you to notice the full effects of EPO - this was exactly my experience! It's definitely worth trying again, in my opinion. It certainly won't hurt anything and just might end up helping your body do what nature intended it to.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks


----------

